# Tell me more about Rescue Remedy/ Rescue Sleep



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

My 9.5 mo old daughter has always been a frequent night waker/nurser and now we are dealing with a really bad case of teething. I'm exhausted and feeling very frustrated. We use Hyland's for the teething but they don't seem to be helping much. I've seen Rescue Remedy and Rescue Sleep mentioned before on posts and was wondering how people use it. Will it help her through this teething bout? And help in general with the nightwaking?

Also, she doesn't take very long naps...wakes up after 40 minutes and will only sometimes go back down. Should I use either remedy then too?

Thanks!


----------



## CB73 (Apr 16, 2005)

IME, Rescue remedy has not helped with sleep/restlessness issues. If my sons are upset or agitated about something, it helps them calm, but not necessarily falling or staying asleep.

Rescue sleep might help, but I have never tried it.

At 9-11 months both my boys were restless and VERY light sleepers, waking often. (My older son, now 4yo, woke ever 45 minutes like clockwork until he was well over a year) Looking back, it was just before they walked that they were so wild at night; always trying to practice their new skill. It passed, and they moved on to other sleep issues.

I wish there was a magic potion but I am not sure there is; I never found it! Lots of patience, deep breathes and trust in that this too shall pass. (Try to remember another phase your newborn child went through that felt endless but now is a mere memory)

Both of my boys (2 and 4yo) still wake at least once each night, sometimes more often. I cannot say it is easy, but things have shifted and although still overtired on a daily basis, I can see a teeny tiny light at the end of this sleep deprived tunnel I am wandering down!

Hang in there; get support as often as you can.


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CB73* 
Looking back, it was just before they walked that they were so wild at night; always trying to practice their new skill. It passed, and they moved on to other sleep issues.

I wish there was a magic potion but I am not sure there is; I never found it! Lots of patience, deep breathes and trust in that this too shall pass. (Try to remember another phase your newborn child went through that felt endless but now is a mere memory)

CB73,
Thank you for your reply. I picked up some Rescue Sleep and may use it for myself but as it contains 27% alcohol I'm hesitant to give it to my daughter. I know what you mean, especially about the above quoted section. My daughter just seems to be going directly from one skill to the next with no rest period! Sleep has always been a struggle, we had a period of several weeks early on where she would cry until 3, 4, sometimes 6 AM without sleeping! For that I went on an elimination diet and it worked like a charm, so I guess I am looking for that same sort of magic potion action! Now I daydream about when she went to bed between midnight and 2 am and woke twice to nurse (at that point I still had to get out of bed to nurse her on the couch as I couldn't do it lying down) and would sleep until 10 or 11 AM. Ah, those were the days!
Thanks again!


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Rescue Sleep is awesome! When my husband has to work the night shift it helps him to get better sleep during the day. And my 7yo recently made the switch to his own room (by his own choosing







) likes to ask for "some of that Sleep Rescuing stuff" if he's concerned that the giant porcupines (who live in the closet) might come into his room. It's totally "monster spray"!









Edited to add that my 7yo, like his father, usually has very vivid dreams, resulting in sleep-talking, -laughing, -shouting, -crawling, -walking, etc... I believe the Rescue Sleep has helped with that.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I tried Herbs for Kids Valerian supercalm. It's a tincture. That and Hyland's calms tablets. I break them in half and DS crunches them right up.

They help about 80% of the time.

DH wakes frequently too, so I think it runs in the family.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the alcohol if it doses like rescue remedy-a couple of drops (literally, from a small glass dropper). Even at 27% alcohol it's a teensy amount.


----------

